# Durchdrehende Schraube am Mainboard/Gehäuse



## Phame (30. November 2009)

*Durchdrehende Schraube am Mainboard/Gehäuse*

Hallo,

ich würd mir morgen gern einen neuen Prozessor kaufen. Für den Einbau muss man aber das Mainboard ausbauen. Jetz is die Sache dass eine Schraube am Gewinde zwischen Gehäuse und Mainboard nichtmehr greift. Was heißt ich dreh und dreh und dreh und dreh und es tut sich nix. Die Schraube lässt sich locker flockig drehen aber die denkt im Traum nicht dran mal rauszuplumsen oder so. Und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen es kotzt mich sowasvon an, dass so ein kleines Schräubchen meinen Plan anscheinend zunichte macht. Ich habs sogar schon versucht mit einer Zange hinten das Gewinde zu greifen und dann mit dem Schraubenzieher zu drehen. Aber nichts hilft. Bitte bitte helft mir das Problem hab ich schon so lange. 

MfG Phame


----------



## Folterknecht (30. November 2009)

*AW: [WICHTIG] Durchdrehende Schraube am Mainboard/Gehäuse [WICHTIG]*

Hi!

Vielleicht geht es nicht nur mir so, aber mir ist nicht ganz klar was für eine Schraube Du meinst. Bekommst Du dat MB nicht mehr aus 'm Tower? Wat genau is n da vergniesgnaddelt?

Bild?


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Phame (30. November 2009)

*AW: Durchdrehende Schraube am Mainboard/Gehäuse*

Ja ich bekomme das Mainboard nicht mehr aus dem Gehäuse. 

Folgendes 

bild 2 istdie seitenansicht von meinem gehäuse, also hinterm mainboard quasi. das wa da rot eingekreist ist ist das gewinde was sich mitdreht wenn ich die schraube auf dem mainboard drehe. somit kann ich es ewig lang drehen es passiert nix.

bild 1 is eben die schraube die raus muss

http://www.imgbox.de/?img=v2037g82.jpg

http://www.imgbox.de/?img=l147b82.jpg


----------



## rabit (30. November 2009)

*AW: Durchdrehende Schraube am Mainboard/Gehäuse*

Das was durchdreht mit ner Zange festhalten und von anderer Seite mit schr.Dreher los machen....


----------



## Phame (30. November 2009)

*AW: Durchdrehende Schraube am Mainboard/Gehäuse*

Hatte ich alles schon probiert hat nichts geholfen.

Aber naja das Problem scheint sich jetzt gelöst zu haben musste den Festplattenkäfig entfernen und dann konnte ich besser sehen was klemmt und nach einiger Anstrengung ging es dann und die Schraube war draußen 

Q8400 kann kommen


----------



## Folterknecht (30. November 2009)

*AW: Durchdrehende Schraube am Mainboard/Gehäuse*

Liege ich mit der Annahme richtig, daß Du mit der Zange keine rechten "Grip" hast und der Abstandshalter immer mit dreht? Vielleicht geht es mit einer sogennanten Schnabelzange.

Folgende Vorgehensweise ist etwas abenteuerlicher und mit der Gefahr Verbunden bei Unachtsamkeit das MB zu schrotten. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, liegt der krumme Hund in Richtung Vorderseite des Gehäuses. 
Bis auf das MB das komplette Gehäuse leer räumen, Batterie runter und nachdem keine Spannungsquelle mehr am MB angeschlossen ist noch mehrmals den Startknopf drücken.
Anschließend die Frontverkleidung entfernen, Laufwerke und wenn möglich Festplattenkäige ebenfalls. Dann besorgst Du Dir ein Metallsägeblatt und übst für Deinen nächsten Gefägnisausbruch . Im Ernst - nur mit den vorderen  2-3 cm vorsichtig den Abstandshalter knapp überm Gehäuseboden durchsägen. Etwas "Fleisch" noch überstehen lassen, damit Du später noch nen Angriffspunkt zum raus drehen hast. Langsam sägen und wenn Du durch bist und das MB draußen hast, das MB mit Pinsel oder eventuell Presluft reinigen. Ebenfalls das Gehäuse komplett von Metallspänen befreien. Das Gehäuse während der Aktion so legen oder stellen, daß die Metallspäne immer nach unten Fallen also nichts aufs MB.


----------



## chefmarkus (30. November 2009)

*AW: Durchdrehende Schraube am Mainboard/Gehäuse*

... Hatte ich auch mal, bei hat's einfach geholfen das ich von unten sehr fest die Schraube sozusagen "rausgedrückt" habe - zeitgleich natürlich oben am Kopf geschraubt... und dann war si schon draußen, die Böse!


----------



## Momchilo (30. November 2009)

*AW: Durchdrehende Schraube am Mainboard/Gehäuse*

Probier es mal mit ganz fest drehen. Normal müsstest du damit das Gegengewinde auf der Rückseite wieder fest drehen. Wenn du Glück kannst du danach die Schraube ganz normal rausdrehen.


----------



## amdintel (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Durchdrehende Schraube am Mainboard/Gehäuse*

ich drehe auch durch wenn ich so was lese,
wenn das Reduzier Stück nicht fest sas, 
dreht die Schraube nun mal durch,
da drehst erst mal alle anderen raus 
und dann das durch drehende Teil samt Reduziere Stück samt Schraube 
so locker wie es nur geht dann kannste das Bord schon mal raus nehmen,
wenn das Gewinde am Bord hin ist, geht das  das vielleicht nur noch mit sehr viel Geschick , Bord vorsichtig gegen das Gewinde drücken und vorsichtig und langsam die Schraube lösen. 
normalerweise muss man nicht immer gleich das  Bord ausbauen 
wenn man von hinten ran kommt ,
den PC hinlegt und wenn man sehr sorgfältig  arbeitet geht das auch 
ohne Ausbau des MB.
hab noch nie wegen CPU Wechsel ein Bord ausbauen müssen nur beim 
drauf setzten der Neuen CPU muss man hinten heftig gegen halten, 
damit sich da nichts durch drückt .


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Durchdrehende Schraube am Mainboard/Gehäuse*



amdintel schrieb:


> hab noch nie wegen CPU Wechsel ein Bord ausbauen müssen nur beim
> drauf setzten der Neuen CPU muss man hinten heftig gegen halten,
> damit sich da nichts durch drückt .


 wie willst du denn gegendrücken, wenn das board noch im gehäuse ist? bei meinen lezten 3-4 gehäusen war da bei weitem keine handbreit platz zwischen board und rückwand... 

je nach kühler kann es sowieso einfacher sein, das board auf dem schoß oder so zu haben, wenn man den kühler dann wieder aufsetzen will.

und ich bin grad nicht sicher, aber: kann es bei push-pin befestigung sogar sein, dass man die pins nur lösen kann, wenn man UNTER das board gelangt...? ^^


----------



## amdintel (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Durchdrehende Schraube am Mainboard/Gehäuse*

es geht hier um die Bord Schrauben zur Palette des Gehäuses ,
und noch mal , das macht nix wenn mal eine durch dreht ,
wie ich schon sagte alle Schrauben komplett lösen 
die , die sich durch  dreht da löst man dann praktisch 
den Abstands  Halter vom Bord mit, wo das normalerweise drauf geschraubt war , wenn das z.b. zu locker an geschraubt war,
dreht sich  mit wenn man oben am Bord versucht die Schraube raus zu drehen , die bekommt man nur raus wenn man das Bord aus baut und vorher   alle  Schrauben komplett löst hat, das kann man hinterher wieder drauf schrauben, das ist alles nicht so wild . 

Wenn natürlich das Gewinde auf der Platte kaputt ist, 
ist es sehr schwieg das raus zu bekommen  da braucht man spezial Werkzeug.

Technisches Geschick und Fingerfertigkeit ist Voraussetzung für so was !


----------

